# Like to share my s.a.d. experience



## reyes (Feb 4, 2005)

Like most of you here, years of my life were cut back from living because of developing social anxiety/ depression. And mine was BAD, I know if varies from person to person, but just to let you know what type of condition I was in, I was BAD. Capital B-A-D. Last summer when compared to now was night and day. What my life consisted of last summer was getting the mail each day. That was all the social encounters I would get. That and seeing a counseler. Since then I have learned various techniques, each one above the other that has helped me kick social anxiety almost fully (I do think that everyone has some poeriont of social anxiety in them?. Just get this and keep in mind I was probably the same or worse than most of you in here. I now go out, actually conversate and people have a good time hanging out with me, GO TO THE MALL, yeah that used to be a death trap for me. And some people may disagree with this, some may know what I'm talking about, but what has helped me out greatly was marijuana. It has helped me open my mind to the world around me and see what kind of person I am and how others are. I have learned that we are all one, what we do doesn't affect the other person and vice versa. We should live our life how we want, what makes us happy. I also "learned" that we are all created smart, very smart. Some may say that you are way smarter than the bum on the street corner, but really we are not much different. We all grew and still have the same knowledge, we just have a different way of looking and reacting to things from experience and upbrinings. That is why we should all treat each equally, no matter who you are. And no doubt it's a hard road to get where you wanna be, but you have to keep that in your head. It helped me not give up. Really, what I'm trying to tell everyone from this is is that overcoming s.a.d. is possible and it's a glorious feeling. Just inhaling life like you were a kind again. I know I used to love hearing when others overcame social anxiety, I hope that I have done the same for others are there. Dont give up and don't settle for less, keep going until you get to where you wanna be


----------



## SunLite (Jan 4, 2005)

Congrats on finding something that worked for you. That's great. However there are other ways in order to correct this problem. Example EFT and NLP have both had fantastic results curing phobias in minutes rather than years and years of therapy. Look it up. I say this because yes drugs create a state change but you do not want to be dependent on them. That can really hurt your life if your not careful. Right now because I go to the mall and have an extremley hard time going up to people and saying hi or starting conversations with some people i know I'm reading up on EFT. 
http://www.emofree.com/ Check that site out it's great.

The last thing I would ever want someone to do is become dependent on any substance become an alchoholic or stoner. I'm afraid that may happen. Anywayz enough of my rambling. Good for u that uve improved and i hope u do ever better in the future.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

whatever works. I have a pretty liberal view on drugs i choose to stay off those non-precribed because they're much easier to regulate and i don't really like altering my state to begin with. That is great how far you've come though, i like hearing that stuff... makes me believe there's hope.


----------

